

Community blog exposes madness of Ireland's "bailout" - johnc055
http://bondwatchireland.blogspot.com/

======
patrickk
Aside: the word 'ye' is an Irish way of saying "you guys" or "you people", as
there is no way of expressing you+plural by default in english.

I | You | Him | Her | We | ?? | They

~~~
gazrogers
'You' _is_ the plural, or at least, it was. 'Thou' was the second person
singular pronoun.

